# Neue Boxen



## Zocker15xD (26. November 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab mich entschieden meinen PC mit einer Soundkarte (ASUS Xonar D1 (???andere Vorschläge?)) aufzurüsten.
Dazu brauche ich jetzt noch neue Boxen, die die Soundqualität der Soundkarte haben, sonst wäre die Karte ja umsonst 
Budget lass ich mal offen...

Gruß,Zocker


----------



## svd (26. November 2011)

Als Zocker bieten sich ja die "Logitech Z906" an. Sind sogar etwas günstiger als die Vorgänger "Logitech Z-5500".
Oder die "Edifier S550".

Wenn dir Musik aber mindestens genauso wichtig ist, kannst du auch ein ordentliches Stereosystem (bzw. 2.1) in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Fraggerick (26. November 2011)

umgekehrt.. erst die edifier. und erst dann wenn man den digitalen eingang braucht greift man zum (schlechteren und 50 euro günstigeren) logitech. das edifier ist 20 kg schwerer (also fast das doppelte)... von nichts kommt nichts 

problematisch wirds mim edifier wenn man seinen fernseher, seine gaystation oder was sonnst noch anschließen will :-/

dann brauchts das da: Decoderstation 5 - Lautsprecher Teufel

hast du platz?

Magnat Interior 501 5.1 Heimkinosystem schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
http://www.amazon.de/Yamaha-367-AV-...r_1_53?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1316959082&sr=1-53


----------



## Zocker15xD (27. November 2011)

Ganz schön heftige Preise, ich grenz das Ganze inkl. Soundkarte mal auf 300 Euro ein. 
Da ich Musikstudent bin, ist mir Musik wichtig, aber hin und wieder ein kleines Spielchen sollte auch einen guten Sound haben... 
Der Platz bei mir ist eingeschränkt, also solche Riesenwummer sollten es nicht sein...
Fernseher schließ ich keinen an, nur den PC. Ne Anlage hab ich schon im Zimmer stehen...


----------



## Rabowke (27. November 2011)

... warum verbindest du dann den PC nicht mit deiner Anlage? Ich hab im Wohnzimmer einen Yamaha Reciever und Ultima Boxen von Teufel, hätte ich die im Arbeitszimmer wo der PC steht ... ich glaub meine Freundin bzw. die Nachbarn würden mich steinigen.  

Ich hab hier ein uralt 2.1 System von Logitech, der Bass wummert stark genug ( sogar zu stark ) und das reicht für mich fürs zocken.

*Ich* persönlich mag keine 5.1+ Systeme, was zum einen an der Verkabelung liegt. Drahtlose hintere Boxen kosten meist ein Vermögen, 2.1 tut es für meinen Geschmack auch. Ein Subwoofer darfs für den Spiele PC ruhig sein, die Ultima im Wohnzimmer bieten einen ordentlichen Bass auch ohne Subwoofer.


----------



## Fraggerick (27. November 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Ganz schön heftige Preise, ich grenz das Ganze inkl. Soundkarte mal auf 300 Euro ein.
> Da ich Musikstudent bin, ist mir Musik wichtig, aber hin und wieder ein kleines Spielchen sollte auch einen guten Sound haben...
> Der Platz bei mir ist eingeschränkt, also solche Riesenwummer sollten es nicht sein...
> Fernseher schließ ich keinen an, nur den PC. Ne Anlage hab ich schon im Zimmer stehen...


 
mal dir doch mal einen entscheidungsbaum auf ^^

wenn du überwiegend zocken+filme willst: 5.1
wenn du überwiegend gute musik willst: gutes stereo

wenn 5.1:
nur der rechner? das edifier.
mehr als nur der rechner? logitech oder reciever + boxen.

wenn stereo: reciever + boxen.

überleg dir das mit der soundkarte mal genau. ich stelle mal die verwegene these in den raum: soundkarte + logitech klingt bescheidener als state-of-the-art onboardsound mit edifier.

edifier und logitech sind aber beide crap im vergleich zu "echten" boxen. 

ich lieb äugle schon länger mit dem edifier, "leider" würd ich gerne die gaystation und den tv anschließen... das spricht gegen das edifier. das edifier lässt mir meine freundin aber noch durch gehen, das ist "ein pc-system" (gut, wenn sie die größe sieht wirds trotzdem haue geben)

eine echte anlage mit reciever und klimbim, dann macht die micht platt!


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2011)

Also, die Frage ist da, wie wichtig Dir Surround ist. MIt Stereo kriegst Du halt die weitaus bessere Soundqualität fürs Geld. Bei Spielen zB kannst Du wiederum mit Stereokopfhörern und einer geeigneten Soundkarte ein funktionierende Surroundsimulation nutzen, also Du wirst Gegner wirklich orten können.

Bei Stereo ist dann die Frage: gleichmäßig eine SEHR gute Soundqualität, die beim Bass aber nicht so "reinhaut" (dann nimm 2.0 Nahfeldmonitore) oder aber 2.1-Boxen, die Schwächen bei der Soundqualität haben aber dafür beim Sub viel Drukc aufbauen. Ich sag mal so: wenn Du bisher ein 2.1-Set für zB 50€ hattest und den Sub dort nicht mehr als auf 30% einstellen "musst", damit Du genug Bass hast, dann nimm lieber 2.0-Boxen


Wegen Boxen und digitaler Verbindung: digital trägt die Soundkarte nichts zum SOund bei, da kannst Du also die billigste Karte kaufen, die nen Digitalausgang hat. Du zahlst bei einem digitalen Surroundboxenset dann halt auch den dort eingebauten Decoder mit, das heißt ein Set für zB 250€ ist an sich nur zB 200€ wert, wenn Du auf digital verzichten kannst.


----------



## Zocker15xD (29. November 2011)

Na ja, bis jetzt hatte ich Boxen von 199?, und die klingen wirklich zum Kotzen, aber bis jetzt bin ich mit denen zurechtgekommen.
primax boxen - Google-Suche
OK, bevor ich jetzt irgendwas weiter schreiben kann, muss ich mich mit diesen ganzen Begriffen etwas auseinandersetzen, was dieses Thema anbelangt,
habe ich ABSOLUT keine Ahnung.


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

ALso ich stell jetz ma n paar fragen (NICHT LACHEN!!! ):
Was ist überhaupt Sorround?
Wie sieht denn der digitale Anschluss aus und was hat der für Unterschiede zum "analogen"?Cih denk mal der analoge ist der standartanschluss an mainboards nud soundkarten oder?
Was ist der Unterschied zw 2.0, 2.1 und 5.1 (und 7.1) und was wäre davon am empfehlenswertesten?

Könnt ihr mir das Gesamtpaket mit der besten P/L nennen? Budget: bis 300 Euro

Also wie ihr seht habe ich in diesem Bereich absolut keine Ahnung...


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Surround sind 4 bis 8 Boxen, die Du um dich herum plazierst, damit Du genau hörst, dass zB ein Schuss von vorne links oder von hinten links kommt, oder damit Du das Gefühl hast, dass ein Auto wirklich von vorne kommt und dann an Dir vorbei nach hinten fährt. Vor allem für Filme hat sich das seit ein paar Jahren auch für Privathaushalte mehr und mehr verbreitet. Bei Stereo kommt der Sound ja nur von vorne, da hörst Du nicht, ob der zB Hubschrauber nun von vorne oder von hinten kommt, du hörst nur, DASS einer kommt.

Je nach dem, wieviele Boxen man verwendet, bezeichnet man das dann mit der ensprechenden Zahl. Und wenn nach dem Punkt eine 1 steht, dann ist da ein Subwoofer dabei, der für die Basstöne zuständig ist. Bei einer 0 ist kein Subwoofer dabei, da übernehmen die normalen Boxen denn Bass. 5.1 ist der weit verbreiteste Standard für Surround, da hast Du halt 5 Satellitenboxen: vorne und hinten jeweils links und rechts eine Box, dann noch eine "center"-Box, also vorne Mitt. Und und einen Subwoofer für den Bass. Bei 7.1 hast du das gleiche plus 2 Boxen GENAU links und rechts seitlich von Dir. 4.0 zB ist vorne und hinten jeweils links und recht eine Box, die auch den Bass übernehmen. Also kein Subwoofer. 


Bei Stereo: 2.0 = Stereosound ohne Subwoofer, die beiden Boxen übernehmen den Bass selber. 2.1 = Stereosound mit Subwoofer. Aus Sicht des PCs ist aber 2.1 das gleiche wie 2.0, weil bei 2.1 nämlich der Bass erst im Subwoofer abgetrennt wird, der Rest wird an die beiden Boxen weitergeleitet. Es gibt aber keine getrennten Anschlüsse für den Subwoofer und die Boxen bei 2.1 am PC. An sich gibt es 2.1-PC-Boxen deswegen, weil die Leute meist wenig Platz auf dem PC-Tisch haben und die Boxen daher klein sein müssen. Klein heißt aber auch, dass es schwer ist, viel und guten Bass zu erzeugen. Daher haben irgendwann die Hersteller einfach gesagt: lass und nen Subwoofer mitverkaufen für einen passablen Bass, und der Subwoofer kommt dann unter den Tisch, wird direkt am PC wie ein Stereoboxenset angeschlossen, und an den Sub kommen dann erst die kleinen Boxen für den Schreibtisch dran, zu denen wir den Sound ohne Bass weiterleiten. Daher hast Du bei 2.0 und 2.1 den gleichen Stecker und die gleiche Anschlussbuchse am PC.

analoge Buchsen sind die normalen Buchsen, wie Du sie auch vom MP3-Player kennst. Die sind bei allen Sachen normiert, daher kannst Du nen Kopfhörer für den PC auch am Fernseher oder MP3-Player benutzen: aus der Buchse kommt einfach ein Strom raus, dessen kleine stromschwankungen dann die kleinen "Boxenmembranen" im Kopfhörer oder auch die Boxenmembranen von richtigen Boxen zum schwingen bringen, daher auch analog: es sind Strom-*Schwankungen*. Du hast da pro Buchse aber maximal Stereo, daher brauchst Du für ein analoges 5.1-Boxenset auch 3 Buchsen an der Soundkarte, denn pro Stecker je 2 Kanäle => Vorne links + rechts, hinten links + rechts, Center+Subnwoofer, das sind 6 Kanäle, eben 5.1 oder auch 5+1.

Bei digital werden aber Daten gesendet, also lauten Nullen und Einsen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass ein einziges Kabel reicht, auch für Surround, denn die 6 kanäle werden einfach in einen Datenstream verpackt. Der Nachteil: am Ende muss dann ein Gerät sein, welches das digitale Signal auch wieder auspackt. Das kann ein digitales Boxenset mit eingebautem Decoder sein, was natürlich dann teurer ist als ein gleichgutes analoges Set, es kann aber auch ein richtiger AV-Receiver sein.


Mit dem Gesamtpaket: meinst Du mit Soundkarte oder ohne? Die Frage ist auch, was Du gerne hörst/machst. Hörst Du viel Musik, oder schaust Du oft Filme? Wäre eine Gegner-Ortung bei Spielen wichtig? Hast Du überhaupt genug Platz für Surround, also 5+1 Box?


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

Wow, danke. Klasse Antwort mal wieder , jetzt bin ich schon viel schlauer .



> Mit dem Gesamtpaket: meinst Du mit Soundkarte oder ohne? Die Frage ist auch, was Du gerne hörst/machst. Hörst Du viel Musik, oder schaust Du oft Filme? Wäre eine Gegner-Ortung bei Spielen wichtig? Hast Du überhaupt genug Platz für Surround, also 5+1 Box?



Also, wie gesagt, ich studiere Musik, also ich höre viel Musik, vor allem Klassik und Jazz. Filme schau ich ab und zu mal...Und zocken tu ich schon jeden Tag n bisschen... "Gegner-Ortung" wäre schon nicht schlecht...
Wenn man beim 5.1er-System die Boxen teils auch an die Wand hängen könnte, hätte ich genug Platz. 2-3 neben den Monitor, Subwoofer runter und noch zwei aufhängen wäre toll...
Der Preis sollte die Soundkarte schon beeinhalten, also z.B. die Logitech Z906 (oder halt ein Edifier-System zum Gleichen Preis) und ne Soundkarte für 50-100 Euro


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Also, ich würde Dir empfehlen, dass Du Dir lieber ein 2.0-Set (Nahfeldmonitore) für 200€ holst und dazu eine Soundkarte um die 50€ und noch Kopfhörer für 50€, die Du dann füs Gamen nutzt => per "Dolby Headphone" berechnet eine Soundkarte den Sound so, dass es sich auch auf Stereokopfhörern anhört wie Surround, so dass Du die Gegner wirklich orten kannst. Wenn Du eh schon passable Kopfhörer hast, brauchst Du natürlich keine dazukaufen. 

Aber für 300€ ne SOundkarte und dazu eines der typischen PC-Surroundsets: das macht zwar mächtig "wumms", ist aber etwas für Multimedia und Co und nicht so gut für Musik, insbesondere Jazz, wo es ja vielen auf kleine Klangnuancen ankommt, wo zB die Klarinette leise "nachröhrt" oder man die zupfgetäusche des Bass mithören kann usw. - ich persönlich hasse zwar Jazz  , aber ich weiß in etwa, worauf es Jazzliebhabern ankommt, und da wirst Du definitiv mit guten Stereoboxen besser bedient sein als mit mittelmäßigen Surroundboxen. Auch 2.1 ist nicht so gut, weil da der Bass überbetont wird, um Schwächen bei den Boxne zu kaschieren - das hört sich zwar "beeindruckend" an, aber bei 2.0-Boxen hast Du einen ausgewogenen und klaren Sound auf allen Frequenzbereichen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

Kannst du mir einen Vorschlag machen, was ich nehmen könnte?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

zB diese Boxen

SAMSON STUDIO GT  oder Samson Resolv A6 oder ESI Near 08 Classic Aktiv Monitore  wobei nur die ersten einen Regler vorne haben, der beide Boxen gleichzeitig regelt. Die anderen beiden sind jeweils "Einzelboxen", d.h jede Box hat einen eigenen Stromstecker und müsste hinten einzeln geregelt werden beim Volume - oder Du machst es vom PC aus, oder Du kaufst einen externen Volumeregler.

Als Soundkarte dann zB eine Asus Xonar DX oder D1


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

Die haben dann beim Zocken aber auch einen anständigen Ton oder?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja klar, die sind halt ein gutes Stück größer und haben daher natürlich viel mehr "wumms" als die kleinen Boxen bei 2.1 - es ist nicht so, dass der Sound später so ist, als würdest Du bei 2.1 den Sub auf Null stellen  

bei 2.1 hast Du selbstverständlich mehr Bass"grummeln"; aber grad bei Spielen werden die Soundeffekt-Files ja eh schon auf "Bombast" ausgelegt, so dass es selbst mit beim Bass zurückhaltenden Boxen reinhaut. Bei 2l.0 ist dieser Bass halt zurückhaltender, aber stes präsent und "klar" vorhanden.


----------



## Fraggerick (2. Dezember 2011)

machts da nicht mehr sinn das mainboard per optischer ausgang an sowas zu hängen und da regallautsprecher mit zu befeuern? Yamaha RX-V371 Bl 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Rabowke (2. Dezember 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> machts da nicht mehr sinn das mainboard per optischer ausgang an sowas zu hängen und da regallautsprecher mit zu befeuern? Yamaha RX-V371 Bl 5.1 AV-Receiver schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


 Siehe mein Post weiter oben:

_... warum verbindest du dann den PC nicht mit deiner Anlage?_

Wenn man eh einen Reciever und Boxen 'rumstehen' hat, ist doch das logischste die Geräte zu verbinden. Natürlich kommts auch bissle auf die Positionen der Boxen an, aber dann würde ich eher umplanen im Sinne von Boxen umstellen etc. PC Boxen *und* Hifi Boxen würde ich mir nicht hinstellen.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja klar: wenn er einen AV-Receiver hat und passive Boxen, wäre das sicher besser als ein Boxenset für 200€. Außer die vorhandenen Boxen sind ein 5.1-Set für nur 200€  aber dann würd ich auch eher passive Boxen für 200-300€ passend zum Receiver dazukaufen, anstatt ein aktives Boxenset


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob die Anlage dafür geeignet wäre. Das ist ne alte Grundig für 100 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Wie heißt die "Anlage" denn?


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Dezember 2011)

Hier ist sie.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Dezember 2011)

:>

Okay ... also, dann nimm mal lieber Boxen die oben empfohlen wurden.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Jo, oder falls Du auch gebrauchte Sachen kaufen würdest: ich hab einen Stereoverstärker aus dem Jahr 1994, welcher stets einwandfrei seine Arbeit verrichtete. Da viele Leute auf Surround umsteigen, kriegst Du solche "alten", aber guten Geräte relativ günstig für 50-100€ - die sind auch sehr robust, weil da so gut wie keine moderne Elektronik drin ist, die natürlich auch anfälliger sein kann. So ein gebrauchter Verstärker steht einem nagelneuen für 300€ was den Klang angeht in Nichts nach, einem Surround-Receiver für 300€ erst recht nicht.

Ich hab erst anfang der Woche einen AV-Receiver gekauft und meinen Verstärker in Rente geschickt - zum einen, weil ich u.a. meinen PC unbedingt an die Anlage anschließen wollte, die Distanz für eine normale analoge Verbindung aber zu weit ist => es gab ein Brummen. Mit dem Receiver hab ich nun den PC digital verbunden, wobei es kein Brummen gibt. Außerdem hat der Receiver auch USB, so dass ich dort MP3 abspielen kann. Zum anderen bin ich aber auch umgesteigen, weil mein Verstärker MANCHMAL einen MIni-Fehler hatte seit ein paar Monaten: auf der linken Box und NUR bei Filmen *und* im leisen Volumebereich (Regler auf grad mal 15% ), den ich nachts nutze beim Filme schauen, gab es manchmal und NUR bei genz bestimmten tiefen Tönen einen leicht knarzenden Unterton, bei dem ich auch lange nicht sicher war, ob das zum Film gehört und Absicht war. Wenn ich dann den Volumeregler kurz ein bisschen auf- und wieder zurückdrehe, war wieder alles o.k. für mehrere Film-Stunden, also ich konnte oft 4-5 Filme anschauen, bevor das "Problem" mal wieder auftrat, und dann kam es in einem typischen Film auch maximal 3-4 mal in den 90 Minuten vor. 

Beim Musikhören hab ich dieses Problem nicht ein einziges Mal gehabt, selbst bei moderner "harter" elektronischer Musik mit sehr sehr tiefen Bässen. Ohne die Tatsache, dass ich schon lange meinen PC auch an meine Anlage anschließen wollte (ich mache auch Musik, da ist es gut, die Sachen an mehreren Boxen zu testen), hätte ich das "Problem" einfach in Kauf genommen und keinen Receiver geholt. Wenn Du das "Risiko" eingehst, solche eventuellen Mini-Fehler zu bekommen, kriegst Du für wenig Geld extrem gute alte Verstärker. Du kannst aber auch nach einem "erst" 10 Jahre alten Gerät schauen. Dann holst Du noch 2 passive Boxen dazu und hast ein System, das klanglich jedem aktiven 2.0 oder 2.1 Boxenset überlegen ist und zudem auch noch viele ANschlussmöglichkeiten bietet => so ein Verstärker hat meistens nicht weniger als 4 Stereoeingänge, die Du für zB CD-PLayer, Fernseher, PC, MP3-Player nutzen kannst - mit allem, was eine analoge Ausgangsbuchse für Kopfhörer oder einen Stereoausgang mit 2x Cinch hat.


----------



## Deewee (3. Dezember 2011)

Die X-230 von Logitech (2.1) sind richtig RICHTIG gut...
aber die wirst du heutzutage kaum noch kriegen, werden nicht mehr hergestellt leider


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Sol das mit den X-230 ein Scherz sein, oder meinst Du "für ihren Preis gut" ?


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Dezember 2011)

Naja, er hat wahrscheinlich noch nie einen Vergleich gehabt, was vielleicht besser sein könnte. ODER er meint halt die P/L.


----------



## Deewee (3. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sol das mit den X-230 ein Scherz sein, oder meinst Du "für ihren Preis gut" ?


 
Kein Scherz, die Boxen sind Hammermässig.
Nur weil sie billig sind, müssen sie noch lange nicht schlecht sein.

Der Raumklang ist einfach fantastisch, der Bass ist teilweise etwas blechern...aber das kann man gut regulieren.

Aber wie gesagt, die werden leider nicht mehr hergestellt...


----------



## Onlinestate (3. Dezember 2011)

Deewee schrieb:


> Kein Scherz, die Boxen sind Hammermässig.
> Nur weil sie billig sind, müssen sie noch lange nicht schlecht sein.
> 
> Der Raumklang ist einfach fantastisch, der Bass ist teilweise etwas blechern...aber das kann man gut regulieren.
> ...


 Sorry, aber dir fehlt scheinbar wirklich der Vergleich zu einem richtigen System. Ich habe die Teile selber, weil ich ein gutes System in meiner kleinen Mietwohnung eh nicht voll auskosten könnte. Hatte bei meinen Eltern damals das Z5500, was für ein PC 5.1 System dann doch eine ganz andere Welt ist.
Hab mir jetzt mal das Edifier C2 bestellt und werde das X-230 weitervererben. Ist immer noch die gleiche Klasse (auch preislich), aber in dem Segment macht Edifier sich gerade einen sehr guten Ruf.


----------



## Fraggerick (5. Dezember 2011)

die haben bei (afaik) promarkt grad das z906 für 279 und mit der gutscheinkarten aktion (100€ karte für 80 kaufen) bekommt man das für um die 220euro...
immerhin 20euro billiger als im www (wenn promarkt die differenz der gutscheine zur kaufsumme auszahlt.)

da spiel ich grad mit dem gedanken mit, auch wenn das logitech "schrott" ist... man kann halt problemlos glotze und playsie dranhängen, und "schlechtes" soundsystem ist besser als kein soundsystem...


----------



## Vordack (5. Dezember 2011)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Ganz schön heftige Preise, ich grenz das Ganze inkl. Soundkarte mal auf 300 Euro ein.
> Da ich Musikstudent bin, ist mir Musik wichtig, aber hin und wieder ein kleines Spielchen sollte auch einen guten Sound haben...
> Der Platz bei mir ist eingeschränkt, also solche Riesenwummer sollten es nicht sein...
> Fernseher schließ ich keinen an, nur den PC. Ne Anlage hab ich schon im Zimmer stehen...


 
Concept E 300 "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel

oder

Concept E 100 Control "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel

Oder noch kleiner?

Concept C 100 - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## Rabowke (5. Dezember 2011)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> [...]
> Hab mir jetzt mal das Edifier C2 bestellt und werde das X-230 weitervererben. Ist immer noch die gleiche Klasse (auch preislich), aber in dem Segment macht Edifier sich gerade einen sehr guten Ruf.


Danke für die unbewusste Anregung. 

Mein über 10 Jahre altes Logitech 2.1 Soundsystem streckt langsam die Hufe, der Subwoofer gibt massive Störgeräusche wenn das Kabel nur etwas wackelt bzw. man gg. den Subwoofer kommt. Da ich das meiner Freundin und vorallem meinen Nachbarn nicht weiter zumuten möchte, hab ich mir mal das Edifier C2 angeschaut und bin darüber über das C3 gestolpert.

Das sieht interessant aus ... wo genau liegt jetzt der Unterschied zwischen dem C2, C2 Plus und dem C3?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

@FRaggerick: Wenn man Surround "braucht" und dazu noch auf nen eingebauten Decoder angewiesen ist, dann ist das Z906 oder z5500 (das ist quasi der Vorgänger) in der Tat absolut okay. "Schrott" ist das auf keinen Fall - es ist nur so, dass der eine oder andere mit einem gleichteuren Stereosystem am Ende viel glücklicher wäre, und dann gibt es eh die Leute, die es ein wenig übertreiben und bei 250€ sagen "das ist selbst NUR für den Sub bei 5.1 zu wenig..." 

so ab ca 150€ kannst Du aber brauchbare 5.1-Sets finden, nur wäre wie gesagt ja nach Nutzung wäre Stereo halt sinnvoller. Aber sogar unter 100€ sind 5.1-Boxen wirklich eher "Schrott" mit nicht mal 20€ pro Box. Da muss man schon SEHR extrem unbedingt Surround "haben wollen" oder bisher wirklich nur billige Boxen gewohnt sein, um damit zufrieden zu sein.


@Robowke: C2 und C2 plus scheinen identisch, vermutlich sind beim plus kleinere "Fehler" beseitigt worden oder so? Das C3 ist halt hochwertiger vom Klang, die Satelliten sind auch größer. Die klingen halt besser. Und sind 2.0-Systeme keine Alternative?


----------



## Rabowke (5. Dezember 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Robowke: C2 und C2 plus scheinen identisch, vermutlich sind beim plus kleinere "Fehler" beseitigt worden oder so? Das C3 ist halt hochwertiger vom Klang, die Satelliten sind auch größer. Die klingen halt besser. Und sind 2.0-Systeme keine Alternative?


Danke dir erstmal ... Subwoofer ist an sich ja nicht verkehrt, wenn er nicht gerade sehr lautstark Störgeräusche von sich gibt. 2.0 Systeme wären sicherlich eine Überlegung wert, aber ich habe einen riesigen Glasschreibtisch im Arbeitszimmer und da müssten die Boxen drauf stehen.

Wenn jetzt die Tieftöner auf der Glasfläche stehen ... meinst du nicht das könnte ggf. klirren? Schon jetzt musste ich den Subwoofer etwas 'minimieren' zwecks Bass & Störgeräusche.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, wie kritisch das bei einem Glastisch ist. Wenn Die Glasplatte so etwas dickere Gummi-Polster hat, wäre das kein Problem. Eine andere Frage ist, ob Du nicht so oder so lieber "kleinere" Boxen auf dem Tisch haben willst als zwei größere 2.0er. 

Auf wieviel % hast Du den Sub bei Deinem alten System denn meistens eingestellt, damit es nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig Bass ist?


----------



## Rabowke (5. Dezember 2011)

Grob geschätzt 40% ...  

Wobei mehr sich einfach nicht gut anhört, sei es wg. dem Parkett und dem Subwoofer selbst, darum ist eine Neuinvestition schon eine tolle Sache, das C3 lässt mich im Moment nicht mehr los.

Wobei auch das Teufel D 500 THX 2.1 System ( kA ob es wirklich so heißt *g* ) mich interessieren würde, nur da schlägt mich meine Freundin wirklich. Sei es nun wg. 500 EUR und weil es nochmal Teufelboxen werden, erst die im Wohnzimmer, jetzt noch im Arbeitszimmer.

Schlussendlich ist hier auch ihre Relaxliege, wobei sie die immer artig räumt wenn der Freund böse Killerspiele ( aktuell LA Noir in der Mordkommission ) spielt.


----------



## svd (5. Dezember 2011)

Die Mehrheit der kompakten 2.1 Systeme wird ohnehin Tieftöner der Front- oder Sidefire Bauweise einsetzen, oder? 
Von daher sollte, selbst ein Glastisch, kein großes Hindernis sein.

Sind definitiv Schwingungen schuld an den Störgeräuschen, oder neigt der Subwoofer, ab einer bestimmten Lautstärke, von Haus aus zum Dröhnen?


Ach ja, für Schnellentschlossene, laut Newsletter kostet das "Logitech Z906" heute im Amazon Adventskalender nur 239€.
Kann jetzt leider nicht sagen, ob es gestern noch teuerer war, bzw. morgen wieder teuerer wird.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

@svd: es geht um 2.0 auf dem Glastisch - bei 2.0 übernehmen ja die Boxen auch den Sub, so dass deren Bass den Glastisch zum vibrieren bringen *könnten*. Wenn Rabowke 2.1 nimmt, kommt der Sub eh unter den Tisch, und das Problem besteht gar nicht


----------



## Onlinestate (5. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das sieht interessant aus ... wo genau liegt jetzt der Unterschied zwischen dem C2, C2 Plus und dem C3?


 Das C2 Plus hat mehr Watt, aber das wars im Grunde schon. Der Rest ist identisch. Beim C2 wird öfter mal gesagt, dass die Maximallautstärke nicht hoch genug ist, deshalb wurde die Plus Version eingeführt. Die meisten Leute sind jedoch der Meinung, dass sich der Aufpreis nicht lohnt. Das C3 ist ja dann doch noch ne Stufe über den beiden.


----------

